# PSP for embedded & Gaming



## Sametron (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi everyone. I would like to buy a PSP. I would like to use it for gaming, music and movies. Further more it should be homebrew enabled. Further I would also like it to be programmable. My budget is 6k. Please help me guys.


----------



## nims11 (Jul 10, 2012)

you can create apps for homebrew PSP but trust me, it is not that cool or as you think it is. You won't get a PSP3000 for 6K which is the PSP i recommend.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jul 18, 2012)

@op : get a pre-owned PSP-3004(dont take a modded one since thier expensive)
then you can put homebrew/modd it your self. its easy, trust me


----------

